# نموذج تقرير شهري



## MouneerPMP (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نموذج تقرير شهري لمشروع عملت به فى الامارات وهو مشروع انشاء seawall & Marinawall فى جزيرة شمس ابو ظبى

وشكرا

http://www.2shared.com/file/8478447/9033fd2/monthly_report_MArch.html


----------



## محمد مطر (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم، لكن الموقع محجوب عندنا، ممكن إعادة التحميل على ميديا فير؟
تحياتي


----------



## MouneerPMP (17 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم، لكن الموقع محجوب عندنا، ممكن إعادة التحميل على ميديا فير؟
> تحياتي



http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=75592e19c75e1edbaf924764f9977b1de04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## mustafasas (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على التقرير


----------



## mustafasas (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله التقريرمحترم و يعتبر مرجع يا ريت من ده كتير


----------



## mustafasas (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله التقريرمحترم و يعتبر مرجع يا ريت من ده كتير


----------



## محمد مطر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم لإعادة رفع الملف


----------



## إبن رشد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Amin Sorour (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ...وجاري التحميل....بارك الله فيك و في امثالك


----------



## sameh79 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الملف القيم


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على التقرير القيم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسمة بحرينية (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ربيع عزت (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على التقرير الاحترافي


----------



## بسمالله (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## معمارية للأبد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (18 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور لكن هل لازم يكون التقرير بلغة اجنبية


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abosalah1 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الملف القيم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العمل النافع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيراً 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## سعد الضويحى (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على التقرير ............. جاري التحميل


----------



## alanieng (3 يوليو 2010)

شوكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الاساس (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmhmdgamal (3 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه انا مشروع مانج وعاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل تحليل للتكلفه من واقع المقايسه
ممكن حد يساعدنى لو سمحتم


----------



## الاسد البغدادي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nab67 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## fuadalnasseri (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي منير


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الملف الغالي ده
الجداول القيمه دي من البريمافيرا وللا من الاكسيل او اي برنامج
شكرا لك


----------



## قطاوي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed olwan (29 ديسمبر 2010)

tanks for all 
Eng. Ahmed olwan


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك ...مجهودرائع 
بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك ...مجهودرائع 
بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## أبو خالد المصري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خبرا وبارك وزادك من فضله وعلمه


----------



## khalid_kmk (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اكثر من رائع وارجو عمل تقرير شهرى عن الصيانه والتشغيل لمدينة سكنية مثل 
محطات wtp & stp وتكييف مركزى وصيانه فلل سباكه كهرباء صرف تكيف
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khalid_kmk (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اكثر من رائع وارجو عمل تقرير شهرى عن الصيانه والتشغيل لمدينة سكنية مثل 
محطات wtp & stp وتكييف مركزى وصيانه فلل سباكه كهرباء صرف تكيف
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس الجوهر (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## magry1 (5 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=158574#ixzz1oCEukOdn

*شكرا ...وجاري التحميل....بارك الله فيك و في امثالك*


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## محمد النواري (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## haisam_belal (25 يناير 2013)

رائع جدااااا


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجدي مختار (26 يناير 2013)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس-عمل قيم ومجهود ررائع


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 مايو 2013)

تسلم على الملف الاكثرمن رائع


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

تقرير محترم


----------



## الفني (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي صمد (10 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور عالجهود الطيبة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمنى رفع نمودج التقرير مرة اخرى للاستفادة


----------



## كريم العشماوى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف مره أخرى للإستفاده وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## طاهر1 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف مره أخرى للإستفاده وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hagr_Saad (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف مره أخرى للإستفاده وشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## أسامة السيلاوي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

رووووووووووووعة


----------



## طاهر1 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف مره أخرى للإستفاده وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمار أخرس (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جهودكم مشكورة ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mido_sain1 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحياتي ليكم جميعا 
كنت اتمنى ان يو جد تقرير وافي شهري عن مشروع الاشراف على محطة ضخ وشبكات مياه شرب *


----------



## eyad zamzam (2 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابطط مش شغال ما قدرت أحمل التقرير للأسف


----------



## Mohammed algohry (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فالكم طيب (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله جهودك


----------



## esas (13 يونيو 2015)

الروابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعمل


----------



## waleed eweeda (3 يوليو 2015)

الروابط لالالالالالالاتعمل برجاء من استطاع تنزيلها الرفع مرة أخري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

